# Choix ipad pour l'enseignement



## stibatta (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouvelle sur le forum, je me tourne vers vous pour avoir des conseils sur le choix d'un Ipad comme soutien pédagogique à mon métier d'enseignante. 

Je souhaite effectuer les activités suivantes: 
- annotations en "live" de mes cours avec projection sur écran blanc,
- "filmer" des power point que j'annote et que je commente pour illustrer mes cours (ces petites vidéos seront déposées sur YouTube et transmises aux élèves), 
- utilisation de dropbox pour enregistrer et mettre à jour les supports. 

Je compte donc utiliser le pencil, je partais sur l'ipad pro mais est-ce bien utile de monter dans cette catégorie ou est-ce qu'un simple ipad6 suffira?
Je ne veux pas de temps de latence trop grand quand j'annote mes documents, je voudrais que ce soit fluide pour les élèves.

D'avance merci,


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord il te faut savoir que si tu veux utiliser le pencil il te faudra obligatoirement un iPad Pro.
Ensuite si tu veux connecter ton iPad à un vidéoprojecteur voici un lien qui va te proposer qqs solutions:
https://www.ipadzapp.net/astuces-connecter-ipad-au-videoprojecteur/
Tu peux aussi visualiser ton iPad sur une TV en utilisant la fonction AirPlay:
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204289

Bonne lectures.


----------



## stibatta (25 Août 2018)

Merci pour la lecture  

J'avais lu ceci: 
https://www.igen.fr/tests/2018/04/t...d-compatible-apple-pencil-et-ca-suffit-103539
d'où ma question sur le choix d'un IPad pro ou pas


----------



## Wizepat (25 Août 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tout d'abord il te faut savoir que si tu veux utiliser le pencil il te faudra obligatoirement un iPad Pro.
> Ensuite si tu veux connecter ton iPad à un vidéoprojecteur voici un lien qui va te proposer qqs solutions:
> https://www.ipadzapp.net/astuces-connecter-ipad-au-videoprojecteur/
> ...



Le dernier iPad (6eme génération) prend en charge le pencil. 

En revanche seul le Pro peut gérer le clavier via le connecteur. 

Pour info, tu peux certainement bénéficier d’un tarif « enseignement ». Vérifies les clauses, tu peux faire des économies... je n’ai pas plus d’infos à ce sujet.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Août 2018)

stibatta a dit:


> Merci pour la lecture
> 
> J'avais lu ceci:
> https://www.igen.fr/tests/2018/04/t...d-compatible-apple-pencil-et-ca-suffit-103539
> d'où ma question sur le choix d'un IPad pro ou pas



Oups, je l'avais oublié celui-là ! Tu as raison. 
Comme le précise Wizepat tu n'auras pas la gestion du clavier via le connecteur...Pas sur que ce soit un gros handicap et tout bien considéré cet iPad6 sera bien suffisant pour ton besoin.


----------



## LaJague (26 Août 2018)

Un clavier BT fonctionnera ss prb


----------



## stibatta (31 Août 2018)

Merci à vous! Je viens de tester le pencil sur un ipad 2018 et la différence est vraiment minime. Ce sera parfait pour mon utilisation!


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Septembre 2018)

Parfait.
Bonne rentrée !


----------



## Brissac (1 Décembre 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Le dernier iPad (6eme génération) prend en charge le pencil.



Bonsoir Wizepat,
Tu parles bien du Pencil 1ère génération ?
Et non pas du Pencil 2 sorti en même temps que l'iPad 6 ?
J'ai un Pencil 1 (acheté il y a un an), et s'il était compatible avec l'iPad 6 à 359 €, ça m'arrangerait bien...


----------



## Wizepat (1 Décembre 2018)

Brissac a dit:


> Bonsoir Wizepat,
> Tu parles bien du Pencil 1ère génération ?
> Et non pas du Pencil 2 sorti en même temps que l'iPad 6 ?
> J'ai un Pencil 1 (acheté il y a un an), et s'il était compatible avec l'iPad 6 à 359 €, ça m'arrangerait bien...



Tout à fait. [emoji106] 

Le nouveau Pencil (Pencil 2) n’est compatible qu’avec le nouvel iPad Pro


----------



## Brissac (2 Décembre 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Tout à fait. [emoji106]
> 
> Le nouveau Pencil (Pencil 2) n’est compatible qu’avec le nouvel iPad Pro



Ah, OK !
Il me semblait bien avoir entendu qu'une incompatibilité traînait quelque part.
Sinon Apple ne serait pas Apple…
Merci Wizepat.


----------

